# Primoz Brezec is a dominant force



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I thought you all would like to know that our favorite rising star, the amazing, the unstoppable Primoz Brezec is having a stellar tournament with the Slovenian National Team as it tries to qualify for the Olympics. So far he has shot 13-17 from the floor and a perfect 6-6 from the free throw line, and is playing monster defense. Don't let the door hit you Brad, it's clear who our next all-star center is going to be and its not you!

http://www.eurobasket2003.com/uk/nyheter.asp?showid=712


> Slovenia got encouraging peformances from their inside players, most notably Primoz Berec, 14 points and 2 blocks, and Marko Tusek, who added 16 points.


http://www.eurobasket2003.com/uk/nyheter.asp?showid=743


> Primoz Brezec also stepped up for Slovenia once again, battling France's interior defence and contributing 14 points and 2 blocks.


:rotf:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is that a young Rik Smitts? 
Oh.......... Its Primoz. I couldnt tell there for a second.

Seriously though, Im glad the guys at least doing something. I think we'll see more of him this year with Brad gone. It would be nice if he could do SOMETHING for the team. Maybe we should just turn him into our goon who we let loose on the other teams scorer when he lights us up. Not like we care if he gets suspended for a few games anways.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I will prolly get killed, but i'v seen some tape of this kid play. (I was in Europe the summer when he was drafted so they showed his film on tv). I don't think he will ever start on a contender, maybe he might be a starter on a weak team, BUT, i do think he will be better then Sundov was/is and Jeff Foster. Foster had one good season, it takes Brezec time but i think when he gets it all done and learns how to play the american game, he will be a solid backup, not 6th man, but maybe a 7th or 8th man.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I wish he'd stay in Slovenia.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> I wish he'd stay in Slovenia.


So would I.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I want to see the US play Slovenia so Jermaine can beat the hell out of Brezec.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I want to see the US play Slovenia so Jermaine can beat the hell out of Brezec.



Oh he would. I still think Brezec sucks and always will no matter how good he is over seas. once his contract expires i see him leaving for a 2 year stint as a 3rd stringer on a sucky team. Then being waived and going back to Slovenia full-time. GREAT CAREER!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he would. I still think Brezec sucks and always will no matter how good he is over seas. once his contract expires i see him leaving for a 2 year stint as a 3rd stringer on a sucky team. Then being waived and going back to Slovenia full-time. GREAT CAREER!


Made it farther than me, thats for sure.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Some of those guys on the AND1 Mixape tour would probably be a better pickup than Brezec.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

not really. Primoz would dunk on any of those guys every time down. Believe me. I'm not the biggest Brezec fan but there is a reason he is in the league and they're not.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

yeh, i'm inclined to agree with tlr. brezec is pretty weak by nba standards (which also happen to be the toughest in the world)
but against any of the big guys of the and one tour, i think he would do very well. yes, there really is a reason he is here and they're not.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

It would be pretty funny to see Brezec join the And1 tour.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>clownskull</b>!
> yeh, i'm inclined to agree with tlr. brezec is pretty weak by nba standards (which also happen to be the toughest in the world)
> but against any of the big guys of the and one tour, i think he would do very well. yes, there really is a reason he is here and they're not.


Yes, and that reason was the huge hype for European players. If it werern't for Kukoc, Smits, and Dirk, Brezec wouldn't be in the leauge.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Yes, and that reason was the huge hype for European players. If it werern't for Kukoc, Smits, and Dirk, Brezec wouldn't be in the leauge.


I wouldn't go THAT far. He did dominate Jerome Moiso when Slovenia played France, and I don't think the And1 guys could EVER dominate Moiso, not even if they were having a way-above-average game like the one Brezec had against France. He's got some skills, just not enough to make it in the NBA.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, and that reason was the huge hype for European players. If it werern't for Kukoc, Smits, and Dirk, Brezec wouldn't be in the leauge.



That doesn't make any sense. You don't get drafted because of your ethnic background. Gm's don't say "Oh he's European, let's draft him." They thought Brezec had skills for the L and they were wrong. But considering he was like the last pick in the first round, can you really blame them for swinging and missing???


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any sense. You don't get drafted because of your ethnic background. Gm's don't say "Oh he's European, let's draft him." They thought Brezec had skills for the L and they were wrong. But considering he was like the last pick in the first round, can you really blame them for swinging and missing???


And they swung for it because of the European boom.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> And they swung for it because of the European boom.


Yeah Euro's were a big thing at the time and still are. They probably thought they could get a Euro steal. He was picked for being Euro, if he was American he wouldn't have been drafted.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah Euro's were a big thing at the time and still are. They probably thought they could get a Euro steal. He was picked for being Euro, if he was American he wouldn't have been drafted.


Why? Because he's a bust? I could name you tons of American busts.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> And they swung for it because of the European boom.



No they picked him because he has skills. Not league skills, but he would smoke me in one-on-one. It had nothing to do with him being European. Who would you rather have them pick? Scoonie Penn?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> No they picked him because he has skills. Not league skills, but he would smoke me in one-on-one. It had nothing to do with him being European. Who would you rather have them pick? Scoonie Penn?


I'd prefer if they had selected Michael Redd.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Well you did ask who I would have preferred they pick.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Well I wish have they would have picked Redd too. But you can say that with every draft. I bet the Nets wish they would have drafted Kobe Bryant instead of Kerry Kittles, but they don't dwell on that.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The AND1 guys aren't that bad. Rafer is doing well enough in the league. Better than Brezec anyway.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Rafer Alston is an absolute LEGEND among the And1 guys and all he gets are spot minutes. You're complaining about GM's drafting Euro guys who suck, just because other Euros like Dirk Nowitzki are good. Yet you want them to take And1 guys who suck, just because another And1 guy, Rafer Alston, is a serviceable player. Other And1 players are often invited to training camps, but they get cut for a reason, and that reason is that they are absolutely terrible.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Rafer Alston is an absolute LEGEND among the And1 guys and all he gets are spot minutes. You're complaining about GM's drafting Euro guys who suck, just because other Euros like Dirk Nowitzki are good. Yet you want them to take And1 guys who suck, just because another And1 guy, Rafer Alston, is a serviceable player. Other And1 players are often invited to training camps, but they get cut for a reason, and that reason is that they are absolutely terrible.


I've seen Brezec play and even I'm able to tell he wasn't worth picking. He doesn't block out at all and he did a look away pass by passing AND THEN looking away.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Well obviously I agree with you that he sucks since the whole point of me starting this thread was to make fun of him. I think the reason we picked him was not because he was European but because Donnie was desperate for a big man and let his desperation override his common sense. Common sense would have told him that a big man who sucks really really badly does not help you out at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> No they picked him because he has skills. Not league skills, but he would smoke me in one-on-one. It had nothing to do with him being European. Who would you rather have them pick? Scoonie Penn?


yup, and about everyone that got picked after Brezec. I personally liked scoonie penn and thought he would be okay in the league.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

You guys are forgetting that Rik Smits was retiring and we drafted him because we needed a big guy.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> You guys are forgetting that Rik Smits was retiring and we drafted him because we needed a big guy.


If you read my post, that's exactly what I said. However, Rik Smits was an actual basketball player and Brezec is not, and we let our desperation for Smits's replacement cause us to make a stupid decision that is hurting us now. There's no excuse for drafting a player as bad as Primoz Brezec.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> If you read my post, that's exactly what I said. However, Rik Smits was an actual basketball player and Brezec is not, and we let our desperation for Smits's replacement cause us to make a stupid decision that is hurting us now. There's no excuse for drafting a player as bad as Primoz Brezec.


Well put.


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

The and1 guys will clown Brezec. The reason Brezec is in the league is because hes 7ft. I doubt Brezec can guard me because hes 7ft and the and1 guys will probly clown me at my own game. But They probly cant guard the big stiff either. Too tall.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Well I have to say I have seen him play a lot when he was here in Slovenia. He played decent even in the euroleague but I never considered him as NBA material. He has great touch all the way down to the three point line, but his problems are that he is too soft and cant rebound! Despite that I still believe that he can be a reserve Center in the league. Many other centers play just because they are big but they have no skills whatsoever. He on the other hand has skills, but is too soft and cant rebound. 
I think the best thing for him would be to come back to Europe and be a decent center in the euroleague (where players arent so physical) intead of being on the IR for the whole season...
Anyway, you will have the privilige to see him play for another year at least (if he makes it off the IR). And with a new coach he might get some more playing time. 
By the way,Larry Bird was also in Sweden watching him play and he had some pretty good games...maybe Larry is thinking about trading Jermain after the incredible display of skills by Brezec in EC.  (and yes, Jerome Moiso looked bad in the EC, he certainly didnt look like NBA player)
And finally, yes, he is not much of NBA player, but all of you who think you are better than him...dont fool yourselves! Hight is a big factor, of course, but that alone doesnt get you into NBA or professional basketball.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Maybe he was drafted both because of the European boom, and cause of Donnie's desperation.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

No he would kill any And1 guys. He would dunk on them on the offensive end and since we are playing street ball (no goaltending) he would simply stand underneath the basket and throw every shot that went up. I agree that it would be funny to see him try to guard them but he wouldn't, he would just stand under the basket and throw all of their ****.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Brezed would be too soft for the street game. And I thought there is goaltending in the street game?


----------

